# Tatoo !



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Je viens de tomber sur des tofs de la jeune chanteuse Cur de Pirate. Elle est sacrément tatouée ! 
 S'il y a un truc que je ne peux psychologiquement pas du tout envisager sur moi c'est  bien de me faire tatouer. 

 Pourtant le tatouage m'a toujours fasciné... sur les autres !  
 D'abord les tatouages des peuples non occidentaux. Chez certains ils sont souvent extraordinaires et doivent correspondre à tout un  rituel chez eux. Et puis les tatouages d'aujourd'hui, particulièrement  sur les nanas. Un joli tatouage sur une belle chute de reins, l'été  quand le futal taille basse et le T-shirt court le dévoile c'est sexy en  diable ! :love:

Je suis pas spécialiste de l'histoire des "marquages cutanés" mais en  Europe ça a longtemps été un signe de marginalité ou même une marque d'infamie  comme la fleur de lys sur l'épaule de Milady dans les 3 Mousquetaires.  J'ai lu dans une BD que les proxos marseillais faisaient jadis tatouer  leurs gagneuses comme on marque du bétail. 

J'ai l'impression que c'est à partir des années 80 que le tatouage est  devenu ce qu'il est de nos jours : un truc à la mode, branché, quasiment  chic. A quoi tient ce retournement ? J'en sais rien mais c'est  fascinant. Un effet de la mondialisation : si chez certains peuples  c'est valorisant alors pourquoi pas chez nous ?
Par contre si les tatouages sont bien répandus, je n'ai jamais encore vu de scarification comme en ont certaines ethnies africaines (sur les pommettes par exemple).

J'aimerais lire vos impressions. 
Et surtout s'il y a des gens tatoués qui passent ici, notamment des filles. 

Qu'est-ce qui vous a décidé à vous faire tatouer ? Qu'est-ce qui vous plaît dans le tatouage ? Si c'est pas indiscret : quels sont vos tatouages et où sont-ils :rose: ? Comment vous imaginez-vous dans 10, 20 et plus avec vos tatouages ?

Mais si un jour un tatouage ne vous plait plus, comment allez vous faire ? L'avez-vous envisagé ?

Je vais être un peu dur mais aux dernières nouvelles on ne rajeunit pas plus le temps passe. Alors qu'est-ce que ça peut donner un tatouage quand on a 70, 80 piges ? Mamie Tatoo ?  Que deviendra un beau tatouage sur une belle épaule de 20 ans quand on aura atteint un âge vénérable ?


----------



## Madalvée (16 Janvier 2012)

Les témoignages que j'aimerais avoir c'est celui des gamines qui se sont fait tatouer les 2be3 dans leur jeunesse


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Les témoignages que j'aimerais avoir c'est celui des gamines qui se sont fait tatouer les 2be3 dans leur jeunesse



Hmmmm... T'es sûr ? Faut pas être majeur(e) pour se faire tatouer ? Ou alors avoir une autorisation parentale ?

Allez quelqu'un se dévoue pour aller chercher le lien sur la réglementation ! Suis feignasse moi !


----------



## patlek (16 Janvier 2012)

Ha bah... le tatouage sur la belle chute de rein, à 80 ans... 

Je n'ai aucune opinion sur les tatouages sinon, si il fur un temps ou le tatouage feait "rebelle" ou "chargé de vécu (Du genre "j' ai fais la légion étrangère"), depuis, çà s' est beaucoup démocratisé.

Sinon les scarification, parfois je me demande si tous ces piercing n' en serait pas une forme
Mais sinon,  çà a un coté amusant en ceci, je trouve que dans mon esprit, çà renvoie aux pratiques tribales sorties du fond des ages, genre les papous avec les os dans le nez: ce qui était un peu la symbolique du "parfait sauvage" (Chargé en plus de péjoratisme). Le piercing représente quelque part a mes yeux la revanche du "parfait sauvage" sur l' homme moderne.

Ceci dit, je me ferais plus fcilement tatoué que piercé (Je ne vois aucun interet au piercing) 
Et j' ai l' impression que tout çà n' a aucun sens particulier, et n' obéit qu' a "la mode".

Certains se rappelleront sans douteune mode qui a eut un petit temps de vie: la petite meche a l' arriere (Pour etre cablé") çà a été suivit par l' anneau dans l' oreille et etc... Et il y a juste iun moment ou s' est "branché de le faire", et juste après: c' est ringard.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Je suis d'accord pour dire que la mode ça va ça vient sans trouver forcément d'explication.

Mais une coupe de cheveux il suffit de repasser chez le coiffeur pour en avoir une autre. Un anneau dans l'oreille ou ailleurs, ça s'enlève.

Un tatouage c'est quand même autre chose. C'est un truc qui est indélébile ou qui se retire au laser je crois mais pour un bon paquet. Et encore il paraît que ça laisse quand même une trace.
Mais peut-être que sous l'effet de mode il y a des gens inconséquents qui ne prenne pas la mesure de tout ça. J'avoue que ça me dépasse. :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h58 ----------

Preuve qu'un tatouage dure longtemps, la très impressionnante momie de la "princesse de l'Altaï" : 2500 ans, dans l'Altaï.
Comme quoi le tatouage n'est pas qu'une pratique tropicale.

Article ici : http://archaeologynewsnetwork.blogspot.com/2011/04/mysterious-tattoos-of-princess-of-altai.html

Article en anglais mais c'est intéressant de lire la réaction des peuples de cette région. Comme quoi les très vieilles "religions" perdurent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2012)

un tatouage sur une jolie fille = MIAM pour ma part...

Mais en effet on peut se poser la question de la durée dans le temps.

D'ailleurs est-ce un effet de mode popularisé par les actrices ?


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2012)

Quand j'étais ado, c'était les bad-boys qui étaient tatoués, les caïds - le tatouage avait encore une "aura" qu'à mon avis il a énormément perdu en devenant un effet de mode.

Moi, j'étais gaullé comme une allumette (une petite allumette) - alors muscu, tatouage et boucle d'oreille ?
Ouais.
Mais non, finalement.

Un bad-boy consensuel, j'aurais eu l'air de quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Y'a la mode certes. Et les actrices en effet. Si j'étais metteur en scène je serai bien embêté avec les tatouages. Surtout pour les films historiques. Genre Jeanne d'Arc qui monte au bûcher dans son espèce de chemise de nuit avec dans le coup un tatouage maori, ça le fait pas trop. 

Mais c'est peut-être pas que la mode. Montrer ses tatouages c'est montrer son corps. Après des siècles de religion qui a voulu caché le corps.
Je laisse la parole aux gens qui ont des tafs qui finissent en "-ogue" ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h16 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> Après des siècles de religion qui a voulu caché le corps.



En même temps rien n'est si simple. 

Tatouage copte :





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2012)

Le "non-tatouage" peut aussi passer pour une forme de rébellion !

A 20 ans, je me suis engagé pour 2 années dans un bataillon "d'élite" (non pas par esprit militariste - certainement pas - mais parce que j'étais un grand sportif baignant dans un certain idéalisme à l'époque !:rateau.

La coutume de cette unité était qu'après 6 mois et ayant passé tous leurs brevets, les membres devaient se faire tatouer au signe d'appartenance à ce bataillon ... ce que j'ai refusé catégoriquement, ne voulant pas être un mouton qu'on mène se faire marquer en rangs serrés !

J'ai un peu détourné le sens de mon refus en argumentant que le "spirit" était certainement un élément plus important qu'une marque indélébile sur le bras gauche !

Autant j'ai été compris par mes "camarades" de section, autant certains sous-officiers et officiers ont tenté de me faire comprendre mon erreur ... malheureusement pour eux, et comme j'étais parmi les meilleurs o), ce fut un échec ...

Maintenant, j'ai bien changé ... une jolie fleur de printemps tatouée sur l'avant bras gauche m'irait à merveille ...:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2012)

Je suis originaire d'une grande ville portuaire située juste en face de l'Angleterre (Le Havre).
Ce que je peux dire c'est que le tatouage là bas en face existe dans la société depuis très longtemps et verticalement.

Chez les anglais, personne ne sera jugé pour un tatouage du haut en bas de la société. J'ai rencontré des Lords tatoués aussi bien que des médecins, des garagistes, les marins et les militaires n'en parlont pas... Pour la gent féminine j'en suis moins sûr, j'ai plus connu d'anglais que d'anglaises.

Dans les années 80, j'ai vu cette pratique arriver doucement au Havre, mais pas fous les futurs tatoués, ils n'allaient pas chez le tatoueur local, je crois à cause des motifs proposés à l'époque (motos, filles à poal, filles à gros seins), mais un coup de ferry et go to London chez les Artistes du tatoo.

Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'ai à en dire.

Moi-même, je ne suis pas tatoué à cause de la non-réversibilité de la chose, mais je pense que là est l'esprit de la chose, le contraire n'aurait pas la même valeur.


----------



## jugnin (17 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> un tatouage sur une jolie fille = MIAM pour ma part...
> 
> Mais en effet on peut se poser la question de la durée dans le temps.



pas si tu la largues à temps. Un peu dorganisation, m_u_rde !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Janvier 2012)

A une époque j'étais vraiment, motivé par le tatoo, j'avais même bossé sur un projet qui était presque finalisé.. Et puis dans le doute, pas sûr d'avoir vraiment mûri le truc (pas envie de regretter), j'ai tout mis en stand-by, je me dis aujourd'hui qu'au final, c'est de ne pas être tatoué qui va me faire passer pour un marginal !

C'est effectivement devenu, depuis un moment un phénomène de mode, mais pour certain ça va plus loin !
Je parle en connaissance de cause car ma chère et tendre moitié est tatouée et pas qu'un peu (environ 7 ou 8 en tout, poignets, nuque, chevilles, le côté du ventre et surtout l'intégralité du dos), c'est vraiment une passion (limite une drogue) et le nombre d'heures passée sur la table du tatoueur va au delà je pense de la volonté de suivre une mode..

Je trouve qu'en général il y a quand même un grand manque d'originalité et qu'on voit souvent les même chose !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> pas si tu la largues à temps. Un peu dorganisation, m_u_rde !





En même temps on doit avoir l'air bien con ou bien conne quand on s'est fait tatouer "A Bébert pour toujours" ou "Zézette for ever" et que le Grand Amûûûûûûûr casse 2 ans après !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2012)

*Lui, il ne regrette rien !*


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *Lui, il ne regrette rien !*



Ouais.
Je me demande quand même comment il vivra son inexorable et inévitable vieillissement, ce garçon.
Il ne regrette rien, _pour l'instant._


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2012)

Pour la photo d' identité...


Si çà se trouve, le viieillissement va le bonifier, par contre, l' angoisse dans la maison de retraite...


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Si çà se trouve, le viieillissement va le bonifier, par contre, l' angoisse dans la maison de retraite...





 En regardant bien, il porte sur lui sa propre dégénérescence. Donc c'est prévu


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2012)

On se dit quand meme que çà ne doit pas etre facile a vivre tous les jours.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2012)

De toutes façons, maintenant il y a les tatouages au henné, pour ceux qui pensent que zézette ou bébert c'est pour la vie mais pas forcément


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> De toutes façons, maintenant il y a les tatouages au henné, pour ceux qui pensent que zézette ou bébert c'est pour la vie mais pas forcément



Voilà c'est ça, y a pu l'esprit, mais c'est cancérigène, alors l'un dans l'autre... (Zézette et Bébert). :rateau:


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> De toutes façons, maintenant il y a les tatouages au henné,



Ouais, parce que le cadet, on peut pas le tatouer - le cadet, au pèle !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Je suis agréablement surpris que ce sujet ne se soit pas fait bâcher.  Preuve le tatouage ne laisse pas indifférent.

Merci à tous de vos témoignages qui montrent la relativité des choses. Comme Thebig dans un milieu où c'était la norme, refuser de le faire devient un signe de marginalité ! 
@ Toum' : oui je me rappelle maintenant avoir entendu que la noblesse anglaise a une tradition du tatouage (à vérifier).

Je trouve les tatouages de visages maori magnifiques. Mais dans leur tradition je pense que cela correspond à un statut d'être ainsi tatoué sur le visage. 
On peut reprocher aux occidentaux d'imiter des tatouages ethniques sans que cela corresponde au sens particulier qu'il y a chez les peuples qui le pratique. Mais en même temps, se faire tatouer parce qu'on trouve cela beau, c'est déjà donner du sens, non ? 

Et puis s'en faire un et aller à un entretien d'embauche ensuite... 







Par contre j'ai toujours trouvé moches les tatouages d'Amy Winehouse. Un gros foutoir de n'importe quoi. Comme si elle se tatouait pour martyriser son corps plutôt que pour l'orner.
Faut dire que son corps, la pauvre, elle l'a bien malmené. On connaît la fin de l'histoire. 




​


----------



## lolun (17 Janvier 2012)

puorquoi pas? je trouve que les recruteurs sont plus ouverts aujourd'hui


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2012)

lolun a dit:


> puorquoi pas? je trouve que les recruteurs sont plus ouverts aujourd'hui



Ouais, surtout chez Total ou EDF :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2012)

me souvenais d'un échange assez instructif

extrait (clic)


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Comment vous imaginez-vous dans 10, 20 et plus (...)



Années ou kilos?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Années ou kilos?



ça va de paire non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eair8Ftmd9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2012)

Bah...
Tant que votre tribu garde le contact avec vous...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Un exemple de tatoo d'un militaire


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2012)

Je ne suis plus celui que j'étais hier.
Pas encore celui que je serais demain.

Si je me fait tatouer,
ce serait comme figer le moi d'aujourd'hui
lui donner un ascendant sur la suite,
une prééminence sur tous les moi à venir -
une hiérarchie,
une façon de s'imposer
et au nom de quoi, je vous prie ?

Je ne le souhaite pas.
Je ne me marque pas.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

D'accord avec cela

Les seules marques du passé, les cicatrices laissées par le chirurgien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2012)

ca manque de photos ce fil...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça va de paire non ?



paire de...

.... nibards ?

... roubignoles ?



Sinon les marques provisoires, pourquoi pas ? Comme les décalcos de mon enfance pour la peau car "Elle est mamboooooooo la maladi-hie !" :love:
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> paire de...
> 
> .... nibards ?
> 
> ... roubignoles ?



cf mon post...quoique :mouais:


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> ... roubignoles ?



ça se tatoue, ça ?
'tain, rien que d'y penser, j'ai mal.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca manque de photos ce fil...



Ben qu'est-ce que tu attends pour en mettre  vas-y fonce PL


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2012)

Nan, xond
Je crois que petit_louis voulait une tof de ta chute de rein, des fois que tu y ais un tatouage sexy.
Mais il n'osait pas te le demander directement.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Nan, xond
> Je crois que petit_louis voulait une tof de ta chute de rein, des fois que tu y ais un tatouage sexy.
> Mais il n'osait pas te le demander directement.




Ah bon 




​


ergu a dit:


> ça se tatoue, ça ?
> 'tain, rien que d'y penser, j'ai mal.



Demande le lui 




​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

montage Toshop


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> montage Toshop


C'est finalement la meilleure façon de porter un tatoo&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (17 Janvier 2012)

Du vieux, mais à propos de tattoos par ici : 

http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/plaisir-doffrir-joie-de-recevoir-245734-22.html


J'ai d'ailleurs fait faire mon 4ème (embellissement du premier) chez le compère de Ned (Jeykill) il y a 15j.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> J'aimerais lire vos impressions.
> Et surtout s'il y a des gens tatoués qui passent ici, notamment des filles.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui vous a décidé à vous faire tatouer ? Qu'est-ce qui vous plaît dans le tatouage ? Si c'est pas indiscret : quels sont vos tatouages et où sont-ils :rose: ? Comment vous imaginez-vous dans 10, 20 et plus avec vos tatouages ?
> ...




Je ne répond pas sur ce que tu dis avant, puisqu'il me semble que le lien que j'ai donné répond (surtout par l'intervention de Ned d'ailleurs).

Ce qui m'a décidé à me faire tatouer ?
C'est culturel. Culturel d'adoption, même si, étant breton et revendiquant des origines celtes le tatouage n'est pas une partie de cette culture. J'y suis venu par la culture rugby, et la fascination envers le pacifique sud, où le tatouage justement est un élément quotidien. Me faire tatouer donc, était d'abord une envie graphique du pacifique sud, qui s'est assez vite transformé en essence du tattoo maori : imprimer le corps d'un évènement important de l'histoire de l'être (et pas nécessairement ceux que l'on croit).

Ce qui me plait dans le tattoo, c'est justement d'apposer les grands évènements de mon histoire sur la peau. Comme un bijou intime, que moi seul, et mes proches estimeront tels qu'ils sont pensé. Le quidam ne verra qu'un graphe.

Les tattoos sont comme le reste du corps, ils vieillissent, se détendent, déteignent, s'abiment.
Représentant chacun une partie de moi, je n'ai aucune difficulté à les imaginer dans 10,20,30 ans, ni pouvoir penser que l'un d'eux ne me plairait plus.

Et c'est là sans doute le plus important dans le tattoo. Il doit dire quelque chose à son "propriétaire", et laisser ceux qui n'ont pas l'explication du quoi/qu'est ce sans réponses précises.
Dès lors, il vieillira avec celui qui le porte.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Janvier 2012)

çà me fait penser qu'il faut que je rappelle NED


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

@ Bassman :
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre. 
Le sujet sur ça d'il y a quelques années volait haut. J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus de sujet de ce niveau ici maintenant.

Le tatouage chez toi n'est donc pas lié à la mode, à vouloir "faire comme" les stars de la pop ou du show biz. Je le comprend comme quelque chose d'intime. Un truc qui n'appartient qu'à toi et auquel tu as donné du sens. Je ne chercherai pas à en savoir plus donc. 

Par contre ça me fait prendre conscience de mon impossibilité à me faire tatouer. Parce que je ne suis pas du tout dans cette idée culturelle de se raconter sur sa peau, sur son corps. Je suis plutôt du genre à dire des choses de moi de façon extérieure. Je projette.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2012)

Moi ca serait plutôt niveau hygiène que je bloque...

une aiguille qui parcours ma peau... bof
meme si je sais que les bons tatooistes font hyper gaffe à ce niveau

NON gKatarn !
Aucun rapport avec Tatooine !

Nan mais pardon... mais j'anticipe...vous connaissez le vieux... :hein:


----------



## NED (17 Janvier 2012)

*HEllo je suis là !!
Et oui le tatoo, je connais un peu.
Je crois qu'avec mon groupe Le 9eme Concept, nous avons participé à la démocratisation du tatoo en France. L'arrivée de la "glisse" il a maintenant 20 ans avec la starisation et la médiatisation du snow, surf, skate y est pour quelque chose. Nous avons commencé par le tatouage éphémère lors des tournée DESPERADOS. Pas les truc au héné, nous on à attaqué au Staedler et posca mais tout en improvisant sur les gens. On ne recopiait aucun modèle de catalogue mais on définissait des formes en parlant avec le public.
Ce qui est génial avec l'éphémère c'est que tu touches toutes les classes sociales.
Aujourd'hui issu de cette mouvance nous avons 2 personnes du groupe qui ont crée le studio de tatoo BLEU NOIR qui est maintenant une référence sur Paris.
 *


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2012)

Je me tatouais déjà quand j' étais tout petit;


----------



## jugnin (17 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> D'accord avec cela
> 
> Les seules marques du passé, les cicatrices laissées par le chirurgien



Pas forcément, mon père était banquier.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> mais j'anticipe...vous connaissez le vieux... :hein:



T'anticipes la paires de baffes ?


----------



## NED (17 Janvier 2012)

How! trop beau les tatoos Malabar ! chouette


----------



## ergu (18 Janvier 2012)

Bassman a dit:


> Ce qui me plait dans le tattoo, c'est justement d'apposer les grands évènements de mon histoire sur la peau. Comme un bijou intime, que moi seul, et mes proches estimeront tels qu'ils sont pensé. Le quidam ne verra qu'un graphe.



Je comprends - même si je ne partage pas.

Après, tu es à des kilomètres des tatoués par la mode à propos desquels je me posais la question du vieillissement ou la capacité à assumer sur le long terme.
Eux m'attristent.
'fin, un peu - c'est leur corps, après tout.

Mais je suis très content que le moi adolescent ait toujours repoussé ses envies de tatouage au lendemain - le moi de maintenant lui en aurait voulu s'il ne l'avait pas fait (ou aurait été un autre, mais vu que je m'aime bien, je ne voudrais pas être un autre)

Les choses importantes de ma vie, je les garde en moi - en sachant que même le souvenir que j'en ai, l'importance que je leur accorde et jusqu'à l'imbrication qu'elles peuvent avoir dans ce que je suis va évoluer, changer, se transformer avec le temps.
Je ne veux pas d'indélébile.

Par contre, un tatouage temporaire qui serait l'accompagnement d'une volonté esthétique, d'une humeur, d'un moment de ma vie (mais destiné à disparaître en même temps que le moment qu'il évoque) - ça, pourquoi pas ?
Comme un maquillage, un vêtement.

Bref.
ergu - pas tatoué, pas piercé, rien.


----------



## Bassman (18 Janvier 2012)

NED a dit:


> Aujourd'hui issu de cette mouvance nous avons 2 personnes du groupe qui ont crée le studio de tatoo BLEU NOIR qui est maintenant une référence sur Paris.
> [/B][/COLOR]



Ouaip. Encore un superbe boulot de Jey sur mon épaule


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2012)

NED a dit:


> *HEllo je suis là !!
> Et oui le tatoo, je connais un peu.
> Je crois qu'avec mon groupe Le 9eme Concept, nous avons participé à la démocratisation du tatoo en France. L'arrivée de la "glisse" il a maintenant 20 ans avec la starisation et la médiatisation du snow, surf, skate y est pour quelque chose. Nous avons commencé par le tatouage éphémère lors des tournée DESPERADOS. Pas les truc au héné, nous on à attaqué au Staedler et posca mais tout en improvisant sur les gens. On ne recopiait aucun modèle de catalogue mais on définissait des formes en parlant avec le public.
> Ce qui est génial avec l'éphémère c'est que tu touches toutes les classes sociales.
> ...


Falloir que je me dégote un p'tit sketchbook...


----------



## Bassman (18 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Falloir que je me dégote un p'tit sketchbook...



Pareil. Vais me prendre celui de Maester aussi avec


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Je suis pas spécialiste de l'histoire des "marquages cutanés" mais en  Europe ça a longtemps été un signe de marginalité ou même une marque d'infamie  comme la fleur de lys sur l'épaule de Milady dans les 3 Mousquetaires.  J'ai lu dans une BD que les proxos marseillais faisaient jadis tatouer  leurs gagneuses comme on marque du bétail.



Oui enfin la pauvre Milady c'est une brulure au fer rouge sa fleur de lys, pas un tatouage. :affraid:


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Falloir que je me dégote un p'tit sketchbook...





Bassman a dit:


> Pareil. Vais me prendre celui de Maester aussi avec



Ha ptin les news vont vite ici! 
Bon, faut que trouve un fil pour annoncer tout ça, vous me conseillez ou?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Oui enfin la pauvre Milady c'est une brulure au fer rouge sa fleur de lys, pas un tatouage. :affraid:



C'est ce que j'appelle une "marque cutanée". 
Et puis la "pauvre Milady" va pas la plaindre ! C'est le diable en personne !


----------



## tatouille (19 Janvier 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Les témoignages que j'aimerais avoir c'est celui des gamines qui se sont fait tatouer les 2be3 dans leur jeunesse



moi je me suis fait tatouer 2be3 sur la bite 

Ne savez-vous pas que votre corps est le temple du Saint Esprit qui est en vous, que vous avez reçu de Dieu, et que vous ne vous appartenez point à vous-mêmes? Car vous avez été rachetés à un grand prix. Glorifiez donc Dieu dans votre corps et dans votre esprit, qui appartiennent à Dieu.

:love::love::love:


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> moi je me suis fait tatouer 2be3 sur la bite
> 
> Ne savez-vous pas que votre corps est le temple du Saint Esprit qui est en vous, que vous avez reçu de Dieu, et que vous ne vous appartenez point à vous-mêmes? Car vous avez été rachetés à un grand prix. Glorifiez donc Dieu dans votre corps et dans votre esprit, qui appartiennent à Dieu.
> 
> :love::love::love:



Mais oui ! On le redonne aux vestiaires quand on passe l'arme à gauche. C'est vrai ça pourquoi s'encombrer... En plus s'il est tatoué, ça fait une bonne frippe vintage pour ceux qui passent après


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2012)

NED a dit:


> Mais oui ! On le redonne aux vestiaires quand on passe l'arme à gauche. C'est vrai ça pourquoi s'encombrer... En plus s'il est tatoué, ça fait une bonne frippe vintage pour ceux qui passent après



Pour moi, pas besoin de tatoo pour faire vintage ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

Est ce que y'a des tatoués qui ont fait marche arrière ?

Je serais curieux de savoir comment on gère dans ce cas là...tant au niveau financier que psychologique.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Ils traitent de cela sur : http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070527071039AALOqXg


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Est ce que y'a des tatoués qui ont fait marche arrière ?
> 
> Je serais curieux de savoir comment on gère dans ce cas là...tant au niveau financier que psychologique.



Bien connue dans ce cas c'est Angelina "Botox" Jolie qui s'est fait effacer certains de ses tatouages.
Sinon j'ai lu que ça coutait cher et que l'efficacité n'était pas toujours garantie.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Janvier 2012)

Ca laisse surtout des traçes et certaines couleurs sont plus compliquées à faire disparaître que d'autres.


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Je ne suis plus celui que j'étais hier.
> Pas encore celui que je serais demain.
> 
> Si je me fait tatouer,
> ...



Ergu,
je comprends ce que tu annonces. Et pourtant, alors même qu'il n'est pas question pour moi de me marquer aujourd'hui ni demain, je ne peux pas te laisser dire sans réagir.

Tu présentes le tatouage comme une fin.

Certes, quand on vient à voir les marques standard au bas du dos de certaines ou autour du bras de certains, on peut légitimement se poser la question de l'intérêt.
Ils et elles l'ont fait. L'histoire est finie.
Ils sont marqués et porteront sur leur corps, pour toute leur vie, leur envie d'un instant.
C'est une fin.

Mais est-ce bien la question abordée ici ?

Quand je vois le tatouage de mon ami et voisin, quand je l'écoute en parler, j'apprécie les choses avec un regard différent.
Je n'en ferai pas la description par discrétion, mais son tatouage n'a rien de fini : c'est un projet, c'est quelque chose en permanent devenir.

Que tu ne souhaites pas, ou que tu ne puisses pas,  adhérer à ce type de projet est quelque chose qui te concerne.
Je n'y adhère pas plus que toi.
Mais j'ai la conscience de savoir que cet esprit n'est pas le mien et que je ne peux pas le rejeter si facilement.

Tu ne rejètes pas le tatouage en soi dans ce que tu dis, mais je crois que ton regard est somme toute un peu "étroit".
Ta parole a du poids ici.
Et il manque à tes mots la nuance dont tu sais habituellement faire preuve.

Bises

(bon ça c'est juste pour faire croire qu'on se connait)


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2012)

C'était un "je" totalement exclusif, mon bon da capo - un essai de mettre en mot le pourquoi _moi, en ce qui concerne ma propre peau, _j'étais opposé au tatouage, viscéralement opposé alors que, plus jeune, je ne l'étais pas.

Il n'y avait aucune volonté de fermeture ou de prosélythisme dans cette démarche - pas plus que le post de bassman, par exemple, n'est une publicité pour le tatouage.

Et ce n'étais qu'un post parmi d'autres - je ne crois pas avoir de poids en la matière et j'imagine assez mal quelqu'un renoncer à se faire tatouer parce que j'aurais dit ne pas vouloir l'être.

Bises aussi, cependant.


----------



## 'chon (24 Janvier 2012)

Déjà Tatouage c'est un joli mot. non?

Et c'est beau c' _Noirs _sur la peau.. 

C'est comme une sonate n° 14 de Ludwig Van sur une route 666, pourquoi pas.
Pour moi ce serait initiatique et abouti, ouais j'suis comme ça!

Morbide ou libératoire. Il revendique, il assigne, il contraint, il infâme, il renoue, il transcende et envole et n'est là que parce que _nous..!_

Sur moi je le vois comme une belle ligne fluide qui parcourt et teinte la carte puis le territoire, ce qui est et restera, ce que je suis et ce qu'est le monde d'où je vins et où je courge.. La fuite des fluides, rien de moins. 
D'une encre empoisonnée peut-être ou pas..

Et puis il y a le sexe, en pointillés, jamais loin derrière le cortex 

On verra bien.. :love:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Janvier 2012)

'chon :love:



IVANOE a dit:


> J'aimerais lire vos impressions.
> Et surtout s'il y a des gens tatoués qui passent ici, notamment des filles.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui vous a décidé à vous faire tatouer ? Qu'est-ce qui vous plaît dans le tatouage ? Si c'est pas indiscret : quels sont vos tatouages et où sont-ils :rose: ? Comment vous imaginez-vous dans 10, 20 et plus avec vos tatouages ?
> ...



Moi ce qui m'a décidé, c'est ma passion pour la physique théorique 

Depuis que je suis au lycée, je voulais me tatouer un truc lié à la physique. Parce que c'est moi, parce que je me suis rêvée physicienne depuis toute petite, parce que je me suis toujours sentie un peu 'différentes' des autres, avec un besoin viscérale que cette différence ressentie soit toujours visible, même si je suis à poil...

D'où, aussi, les 2 piercings à l'arcade (quand je l'ai fais, ça devenait la mode et ça me gavait, mais comme l'envie était là depuis plusieurs années, il fallait trouver un moyen d'échapper au flot 'mode'...donc 2...:love.

Entre le souhait et son exécution, pour le tatouage, il s'est passé 10 ans tout pile...
Le temps de trouver quelque chose qui me semble chouette et intemporel, que je ne pourrai pas regretter un jour...
Passionnée d'astrophysique, j'ai pensé un temps à une éclipse de soleil... mais problème, comment 'coller' une portion d'espace noir sur de la peau ?... donc finalement non
puis une belle nébuleuse... mais si un jour les couleurs ne me plaisaient plus ? donc non aussi
Une belle équation ? (yen a de forts chouettes !) mais si jamais on apprend qu'elle n'est plus valable ? non encore une fois

Et puis un jour, j'ai trouvé, le lieu, et le motif, à peu près en même temps...
Sur les avants bras, pas loin du coude. Visibles en T-shirt, cachés avec des manches 3/4...
D'un côté, les symboles mathématiques de base (+-*/), puisque 'Le livre de la nature est écrit en language mathématiques' et que les maths, ben c'est juste une méga construction de + et de -... de l'autre, le symbole du chaos retravaillé à ma façon, l'infini mathématiques à la place du cercle...

  Ça me parle, en profondeur...

Aujourd'hui, je n'ai plus mes piercings (foutus préjugés au boulot...:hein: autant s'en préserver), mais une cicatrice atteste de leur présence passée, et ça me plaît. Au début, je me suis dit : "dès que je suis en CDI, je les fais refaire". Je n'en suis plus si convaincue aujourd'hui. Je suis plus sûre de moi, et j'ai moins besoin d'afficher ma différence. Je le sais, et ça me suffis. Mais j'aime voir qui j'ai été, cette marque qui fait partie d'une période qui m'a construite telle que je suis aujourd'hui. 

Bien dans ma tête, bien dans mon corps 

Pour le tatoo, on m'a fait remarquer plusieurs fois, à juste titre, qu'il me manque un =.
Donc tatoo évolutif  reste plus qu'a trouver 'l'endroit'. Mais comme vous l'avez peut-être compris, je ne suis pas du genre pressée pour ce genres de trucs. 

Et pis, pour plus tard, on verra bien, déjà c'est pas sûre que je vive jusqu&#8217;à 70/80 ans, et si c'était le cas, et que ça devienne tout moche (ce dont je doute vu l'emplacement et la taille des dessins...), ben j'crois que de toutes façons, je trouverai certainement mon ventre et mes fesses toutes moches aussi, donc bon, je serai plus à ça près 

bises aussi


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

À poil !...


----------



## dool (27 Janvier 2012)

Celui qui dit qui fait !


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai pas le droit de mettre un doigt dans la charte !... 

:rose: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------





Clic image...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2012)

En voyant le dessin de Tirhum : "Mais alors, moi aussi je peux être tatoueur ?!"

Bon ok, reste à trouver les filles :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

Ce n'est pas "mon" dessin... 
Toi, tu n'as pas cliqué sur le dessin !...


----------



## dool (27 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Je n'ai pas le droit de mettre un doigt dans la charte !...
> 
> :rose:



Je suis actuellement (enfin depuis quelques mois/années ) en pleine réflexion pour un nouveau tatouage...J'avais mes idées mais ce dessin m'a mis une claque :rateau: et je devrais effectivement y penser, pour faire honneur à toutes ces années macgé ! Quelqu'un pour le calibrage de la main ??? 



BOn...je devrais aussi m'exprimer sur le pourquoi du comment vu que je fais partie des encrées, mais je vais attendre de recommencer à faire des nuits entières, histoire d'aligner les mots dans le bon ordre.... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'a décidé, c'est ma passion pour la physique théorique ...... / ....



Merci beaucoup pour ce témoignage qui me stupéfie    (ce qui ne veut pas dire que je fais du trafic de stupéfiant hein... ).

Jamais je n'aurai imaginé qu'on se fasse tatouer pour une telle raison. Comme quoi la vie reste pleine de surprise et c'est tant mieux. 

@Dool : c'est quand tu veux. Prend ton temps.


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Pour le tatoo, on m'a fait remarquer plusieurs fois, à juste titre, qu'il me manque un =.
> Donc tatoo évolutif  reste plus qu'a trouver 'l'endroit'. Mais comme vous l'avez peut-être compris, je ne suis pas du genre pressée pour ce genres de trucs.



J'ai bien une idée.... mais le problème c'est qu'il serait à la verticale.... :sick: 







_(=> je suis trèèèèèèès loiiiiiin!   :rose: )​_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2012)

3615 My Life :
Moi ce qui le fait grimper au rideau (et pas que ) ce sont des ouïes nichées au creux des reins, juste au dessus des hanches.

RAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2012)

dool a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour le calibrage de la main ???



La main du trooper a des proportions idéales  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Romuald ! :love:


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2012)

dool a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour le calibrage de la main ???



Je n'oserais pas dans la vraie vie y poser ma main.
Pas question d'y poser ma main, même virtuellement.

C'est con ? Non, c'est comme ça 

bises


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2012)

Je crois que l'engouement pour le tatouage et le piercing, outre qu'il s'accorde avec l'individualisme contemporain ("c'est mon corps, j'en fais ce que bon me semble"), exprime une profonde crise du rapport aux images et, plus généralement, au symbolique. Nous sommes désespérément en quête d'images que nous puissons revêtir d'un sens profond, à la fois personnel et collectif, ce que ne nous ne trouvons plus guère ni dans le subjectivisme radical de l'art, ni dans la marchandisation publicitaire des images, ni dans l'avilissement de la propagande politique (il suffit de voir ce que le nazisme a fait du symbolisme de la svastika).


Ceux qui relient la vogue du tatouage en Occident à la découverte des Maoris ou d'autres peuples au XVIIIe siècle ont évidemment raison. Mais ce siècle est aussi celui de la raison triomphante, de la dévalorisation systématique des modes de pensée traditionnels, donc de la crise du symbolisme religieux et du malaise qui en découle. Au fond, nous les envions, ces peuples qui portent sur leurs corps des marques riches d'un sens qui les affirme individuellement autant qu'il les enracine dans un corps social et un système de valeurs partagées, parce que c'est justement ce dont nous manquons. _La crise du symbolisme religieux_, de Jean Borella, aborde semble-t-il quelques-unes de ces questions, avec plus de science que votre serviteur (je ne l'ai pas lu, juste des résumés, mais l'auteur est une pointure dans son domaine). 


Je veux bien par ailleurs prendre, aux côtés de Petit Louis, ma carte du club des amateurs de fossettes judicieusement placées. Les grands artistes de toutes les époques n'ont jamais manqué de leur rendre l'hommage qu'ils méritaient.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

Ah ben t'as mis du temps à venir ici mais ça valait la peine de t'attendre. 

Mon interprétation à moi que j'ai personnellement  c'est que le tatouage exprime un nouveau rapport au corps. Nos sociétés ont quasiment achevé leur rupture avec la religion chrétienne qui a un rapport ambigüe au corps, enfin je trouve. Le corps est rejeté comme objet de tentation, de pêché (bref le cul quoi) mais aussi c'est la seule des 3 religions du Livre qui reconnaît l'incarnation de Dieu dans le corps de son fiston, le gars Jésus (qui, contrairement à une légende, n'était pas un maçon portugais). 
Ned rappelle que la Bible (l'ancien testament) interdit de son côté toute marque corporelle.
Le tatouage serait la réaffirmation du corps comme rupture avec tous ces principes judéo-chrétiens.

Les tatouages de nos contemporain(e)s sont souvent critiqués pour leur manque de sens. Celui d'un simple effet de mode ou "pour faire genre". Certains ici leur opposent la richesse culturelle des tatouages des Peuples Premiers. Le guguss qui se fait tatouer un motif maori comme ça, parce que ça lui plaît, serait dans le contresens, l'erreur, si ce n'est la bêtise. Le consumérisme et la mode comme dénaturation de toute culture authentique. Critique ô combien justifiée de nos sociétés actuelles.

Mais on peut aussi essayer de voir les choses autrement : et si, à tâtons et dans les ratages, le tatoo n'était pas en train de faire apparaître en occident une nouvelle forme symbolique et culturelle, ce nouveau rapport au corps dont je parle au-dessus ? 
Après tout, le premier maori de la nuit des âges qui s'est inscrit quelque chose sur la peau a peut-être bien pu passer pour un dingue auprès des siens ?

Quant à toutes les erreurs d'interprétation sur les tatoos des Peuples Premiers, on a vu parfois les grands malentendus, les grandes incompréhensions être à la source de grandes nouveautés.... non ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> 3615 My Life :
> Moi ce qui le fait grimper au rideau (et pas que ) ce sont des ouïes nichées au creux des reins, juste au dessus des hanches.
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!







Cratès a dit:


> Je veux bien par ailleurs prendre, aux côtés de Petit Louis, ma carte du club des amateurs de fossettes judicieusement placées. Les grands artistes de toutes les époques n'ont jamais manqué de leur rendre l'hommage qu'ils méritaient.


Les fossettes sacro-iliaques...
( ou salières de Vénus...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Les fossettes sacro-iliaques...
> ( ou salières de Vénus...)



Elles mettent effectivement bien du sel dans l'existence (après avoir hésité, j'ai préféré Velasquez à Rubens ; avec ce dernier, on est envahi de fossettes et, aussi plaisant que ce soit, on ne sait plus où donner de la tête) :


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Février 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Elles mettent effectivement bien du sel dans l'existence (après avoir hésité, j'ai préféré Velasquez à Rubens [...]



Moi, c'est les nus de Ingres que je trouve d'un érotisme incroyable, comme quoi, chacun ses fantasmes...
Ceci dit, un joli tatouage sur le pied, la cheville, le bas du dos, ou le sein, et j'ai tendance à mal controler la réaction de certains organes...  Ça va pas plus loin, hein...
Même si des fois j'aimerais vachement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mars 2012)

Les tatouages, ça sert aussi à voyager : http://bigthink.com/ideas/556-the-w...d:+bigthink/blogs/strange-maps+(Strange+Maps)


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (23 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Les tatouages, ça sert aussi à voyager : http://bigthink.com/ideas/556-the-w...d:+bigthink/blogs/strange-maps+(Strange+Maps)



J'aime beaucoup le dernier en page 2..
Comme quoi, chui pas la seule taré des sciences


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mars 2012)

question de point de vue !

moi je me remettrais bien à la géographie :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2012)

Suis tombé sur un Tracks compilant toutes les transformations corporels.

Amazing&#8230;


----------



## da capo (30 Mai 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Amazing&#8230;



Viens faire un saut à l'occasion au Totem à Maxeville. Spécialement pour Souterrain.

Le corps y est célébré depuis 6 éditions hallucinantes, amusantes, effrayantes aussi.


----------

